# Dumbest question but what is the difference between frontside and backside (ex 180)?



## Guest (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm starting to look into getting into freestyle (ie spins and such). Obviously I will start small and work my way up. I have a dumb question. When is it a frontside 180 and when is it a backside?

I ride regular. So if I'm going down the mountain and bring my spin where my head crosses over my front shoulder is that a frontside? In other words if I spin the board counterclock wise (assuming front is 12 and rear is 6 o'clock) that's a frontside?

I guess i'm having a hard time distinguishing what is considred front and what is considered backside.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Frontside is when u spin to the left and backside is when u spin to the right. Most frontside spins are spun from the heel edge and most backside spins are spun from the toeside edge. U were right in your explanation of frontside. Don't worry about it, everyone has to learn somehow.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

FS = Your front is facing forward during the first rotation
BS = Your back is facing forward during the first rotation


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

Technine Icon said:


> Frontside is when u spin to the left and backside is when u spin to the right.


It's the other way around if you ride goofy.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

Wow, thanks all for the input. The descriptions helped tremendously.

And yes Wolf -
Thanks for adding more confusion! :laugh:


----------



## Rocan (Dec 3, 2008)

you cant forget though... if your riding in europe, its alllll the opposite.

frontside is backside and vice versa, yet left is right so its all regular... goofy does not exist in europe, there its regular.


hope that cleared things up for you =D


----------

